# Sacramento vs. Boston Game Thread (12/5)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (11-5) vs. Boston Celtics (7-8)
Arco Arena, Sunday December 5th, 2004
6:00pm PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Mark Blount/Raef LaFrentz/Jiri Welsch/Paul Pierce/Gary Payton 

-Celtics board game thread


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kings 106
boston 99

peja gonna heat up again i know it 31pts 
webb 21pts 9rebs 5 ast

pp 28pts 5reb 4 asts
blount 12pts 13rebs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings 99
Celtics 87

Peja - 26 Points
Miller - 15 Boards
Christie - 7 Dimes


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Kings 124*
Boston 101

CWebb 26pts 13rbs 7assts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com: Boston (7-8) at Sacramento (11-5) 9:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- Following a pair of tight wins at home, the Boston Celtics begin a five-game road trip at the Sacramento Kings on Sunday.
> 
> The Celtics have won three straight overall - the second time they have done so this season - with the last two by a total of three points.
> 
> *The Kings last lost to the Celtics at home in 1996.*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings try to plug up defense 



> Boston features Paul Pierce, Gary Payton and Ricky Davis in all types of pick-and-rolls.
> 
> "All three of them," Adelman said. "They do a lot of quick-hitting stuff. They may run a play and two or three passes into a situation and then go into it. So as a team, you have to be aware."


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Dont be suprised if Sacramento is 11-6 by tomorrow*

Dont let the records fool you, these Celtics are good. I'd be amazed if Rick even bothered telling the boys to suit up. And dont give me the spiel about how tough an arena Arco is. Im guessing nobody will actually show up (who wants to see their hometeam get beat bad). If I was a sacramento fan I would be hoping that they can get double digit points. My prediction:
140-12, Celtics win


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Dont be suprised if Sacramento is 11-6 by tomorrow*



> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Dont let the records fool you, these Celtics are good. I'd be amazed if Rick even bothered telling the boys to suit up. And dont give me the spiel about how tough an arena Arco is. Im guessing nobody will actually show up (who wants to see their hometeam get beat bad). If I was a sacramento fan I would be hoping that they can get double digit points. My prediction:
> 140-12, Celtics win


:uhoh: You didnt have to make a whole thread for you're statement, you could have posted in the celtics vs kings thread.

By the way i doubt that they take this lightly, and they will pound Boston on the boards today:yes:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*They're already 12-5*

Boston is so overmatched in this game, it's not even funny. Gary Payton trying to cover Mike Bibby? Ha. 

The Celtics have not won in Sacto for 8 years. Make it 9.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Celtics 88
Kings 98

Webber: 23 pts, 11 Reb
Peja: 22 pts
Bibby: 17 pts, 8 dimes


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> A loss to Boston at home... Wonder how that's going to shake out...


Well right now, it looks like Big Amare is right as Sacramento is losing to Boston by 18 at the end of the first (36-18). The reason why Boston is winning is because they are shooting a very high percentage as they are running and scoring on easy layups rather then having Paul jack up 20 bad shots. 

Payton has looked real nice as has Pierce, who uncharacteristically is having a good shooting night thus far (4-4 on jumpers). Lafrentz is getting easy layups (4-4) because the Celtics are getting the extra pass and Sacramento's interior defense is looking bad, for whatever reason. 

Al Jefferson has come in and he has been very productive. Good news for the Celtics future as Jefferson is perceived as the cornerstone of the Celtic's rebuilt franchise. As of now, Jefferson has four points and three rebounds in not even two minutes of playing time. 

Brad Miller, Chris Webber and do it all sixth man, Bobby Jackson are the only Kings looking good. Let's hope the Celtics don't find a way to screw up in the fourth as they have 5-6 times this season already, especially to the Spurs.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Well right now, it looks like Big Amare is right as Sacramento is losing to Boston by 18 at the end of the first (36-18). The reason why Boston is winning is because they are shooting a very high percentage as they are running and scoring on easy layups rather then having Paul jack up 20 bad shots.
> ...



YES! :yes:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Celtics 63
Kings 55

Miller: 14 pts
Peja: 10 pts
Webber: 8 pts, 7 Reb, 4 dimes

We will come back to win this one


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> We will come back to win this one


No doubt


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Entertaining first half...once they slowed the Celt's on the break, good things started to happen. Second half should be good...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Just got home from friends house and saw that we were down a larger number in the first q what happend.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> Just got home from friends house and saw that we were down a larger number in the first q what happend.


Biggest Lead: Celtics 20
Fast Break Points: 26 (but they only had 2 in the last 6 minutes)

http://www.nba.com/games/20041205/BOSSAC/livestats.html


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

peja with a huge 3 to start things off


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

This is more like it Sactown brad,peja bibby really steping up peja with 3 asts common guys lets do this:yes:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow, we are sik wit it here in the 3rd Q.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow, pejas going off 2 stls 2 asts and 9pts this q hes really been doing it both ends


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Man, it looks like Sac and the Mavs, the two teams generally known to put up the most points every year will have to step aside. This phoenix team is unreal, almost 100 pts on the road late 3rd, Q has 8 3's on 8-11.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

pejas been shooting lights out this quater, im really impresed defiently hes best game so far


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

What was the turning point to the game?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

What was the turning point to the game?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> What was the turning point to the game?


Kings decided to play defense


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score: Sacramento 119, Boston 105 

Awsome dunk by Darius towards the end of the game :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Players of the game BRAD,PEJA


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> Players of the game BRAD,PEJA


:yes: 

-----------

Correct Predictions (Updated 12/05):

Jewelz: 3
Pejavlade: 3
Pure Scorer: 3
doctor_darko: 3
HallOfFamer: 3
O2K: 3
S-Star: 3
fjkdsi: 3
bball251: 1
Matt85163: 3
Yyzlin: 3
gfunk: 2
halfbreed: 3
Fracture: 2
Bruno: 3
Plastic Man: 3
MJG: 3
theBirdman: 3
Tooeasy: 1
Andrejos: 2
Laker Freak: 3
Celts11: 2
kaz8teen: 3
hobojoe: 3
HoopStar: 3
SacTown16: 3
maKINGSofgreatness: 1
Zalgirinis: 3
Ben: 2
KTLuvsMikeBibby: 3
q: 3
Amareca: 2
Epadfield: 2
chapi: 2
Greg Ostertag!: 3
RhettO: 3
jcintosun911: 2
Ravnos: 3
Pan Mengtu: 3
RiDirkulous: 3
conkeso: 3
Baron Davis: 3


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> Wow, pejas going off 2 stls 2 asts and 9pts this q hes really been doing it both ends


U might be the biggest PEJA HOMMER ever


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> 
> 
> U might be the biggest PEJA HOMMER ever


Paul Pierce added 16 points but, guarded mostly by Stojakovic, was blanked in the second half. 

:yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Recap: Stojakovic, Kings Run Past Celtics 

New season highs for points (119) and assists (35).


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Also 6players in double figures again:grinning:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee Articles: 

Surging Kings have 20-20 sight: They go from 20 down to 20 up during a stunning 84-44 run 

Kings notes: Loyalty kept Carril here 

Ailene Voisin: Webber's new playing style brings rewards 

NBA.com Articles 

The Inside Dish 

Postgame Quotes


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> Let's hope the Celtics don't find a way to screw up in the [strike]*fourth[/strike] third* as they have 5-6 times this season already, especially to the Spurs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------

